# Entourage 2004 & server Exchange



## bbarth (22 Juillet 2004)

Bonjour,
Je cherche une personne qui serait suceptible pour m'aider à configurer la connexion Entourage 2004 avec un serveur Exchange.
Merci d'avance
 :mouais:


----------



## naas (23 Juillet 2004)

de ce coté www.entourage.mvps.org cela donne quoi ?


----------



## bbarth (23 Juillet 2004)

Merci pour le lien.
De ce côté, ça dit que c'est possible mais ça n'explique rien. j'ai contacté le support technique Microsoft qui n'offre pas de support pour la version d'évaluation, alors qu'il faudrait que je vois que ça marche pour acheter la version complète!!!
Il n'y à pas de problème pour configurer Entourage en POP, par contre pour la synchronisation avec un serveur exchange, entourage ne vois pas le serveur!!! Je ne suis pas un spécialiste réseau, aussi problème...


----------



## Marc-André (26 Juillet 2004)

Quelle version du serveur Exchange?

Chez moi avec la version 5 du serveur exchange ça ne fonctionne pas bien j'ai configuré en IMAP et ça fonctionne relativement bien... j'hésite à lacher Mail pour Entourage en ce moment...


As-tu regardé ici? 
Download le PDF et regarde la page 10... 


Marc-André


----------



## naas (26 Juillet 2004)

As tu lu ce lien assez complet  ?


----------



## bbarth (27 Juillet 2004)

Je suis connecté à un serveur avec Exchange 5.5 et service pack 4

Je n'ai pas eu le temps de me replonger sur le problème depuis.
Je viens de télécharger le pdf et m'y replonge dès demain à l'aube.

Je vous tiens au courant.

Merci


----------



## bbarth (28 Juillet 2004)

Si j'ai bien compris, page 9 du pdf il est indiqué :
Server-side requirements for Entourage 2004
· Microsoft Exchange 2000 Server or later (with Service Pack 2 or later). This is required for
WebDAV support...
et comme je suis en Exchange server 5.5, ça ne puet pas marcher???


----------



## Marc-André (28 Juillet 2004)

bbarth a dit:
			
		

> Si j'ai bien compris, page 9 du pdf il est indiqué :
> Server-side requirements for Entourage 2004
> · Microsoft Exchange 2000 Server or later (with Service Pack 2 or later). This is required for
> WebDAV support...
> et comme je suis en Exchange server 5.5, ça ne puet pas marcher???


Quel est ton message d'erreur?

ressemble t'il à celui-ci:


Vérification du compte Exchange « MONCOMPTE » sur « EXCHANGE » : 
Échec de la vérification : "Échec de la connexion au serveur car le réseau est indisponible. Vérifiez que votre ordinateur est connecté au réseau et que votre serveur fonctionne correctement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide, contactez l'administrateur réseau." (-3260 )

Certains paramètres de votre compte ne sont pas valides. Cliquez sur la flèche vers la gauche et vérifiez les éléments affichés en rouge. Pour terminer la configuration sans vérifier les paramètres de votre compte, cliquez sur la flèche vers la droite.

Es-tu certain de rentrer les bon paramêtres?

Marc-André


----------



## bbarth (29 Juillet 2004)

J'ai un échec à la configuration automatique:
L'assistant n'a pu déterminer les paramètres de comptes...

En configuration manuelle, lors de l'envoi d'un message, j'ai : une erreur inconnue (170) est survenue.

Je pense que tous les paramètres sont exacts (fournis par mon administrateur réseau).


----------



## bbarth (29 Juillet 2004)

Oups!!
Le dernier coup, je me suis trompé de serveur.
Avec le bon, l'erreur est -3260 et le message :
Échec de la connexion au serveur car le réseau est indisponible. Vérifiez que votre ordinateur est connecté au réseau et que votre serveur fonctionne correctement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide, contactez l'administrateur réseau.
@+


----------



## Marc-André (29 Juillet 2004)

J'ai le même message que toi pour la configuration exchange sur un serveur avec la version 5...

Par contre j'ai les mêmes fonctionnalités en configurant entourage en IMAP voilà comment faire:






ensuite:





étape suivante:





et la 4eme:





Voilà pour que tu puisses utiliser entourage sur exchange... sinon tu peux faire updater ton serveur moi ici j'attends l'argent....    surement l'année prochaine... 


Marc-André


----------



## bbarth (29 Juillet 2004)

Merci Marc-André,
Pour l'instant j'ai réussi à récupérer mes e-mails, mais je ne peux pas en envoyer (surement l'adresse smtp mal configuré). C'est le même problème que configuré en POP.
Lors de l'envoi j'ai toujours l'erreur -3260.
Échec de la connexion au serveur car le réseau est indisponible. Vérifiez que votre ordinateur est connecté au réseau et que votre serveur fonctionne correctement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide, contactez l'administrateur réseau.
Je l'ai contacté et j'attend la réponse!
Quand il y a un mac au milieu d'une bonne centaine de PC, on est pas trop prioritaire... alors on essaye de se débrouiller tout seul. Je continue...
@+


----------



## Marc-André (29 Juillet 2004)

Utilises "Utilitaire de réseau" dans lookup pour vérifier ton smtp s'il fonctionne... l'adresse que ton administrateur t'as donnée insère la là ensuite s'il te refile un adresse IP met-la à la place de l'adresse SMTP dans tes configurations de compte courriel.

Tu vas y arriver!  


Marc-André


----------



## bbarth (29 Juillet 2004)

J'ai lancé lookup, et j'ai mis l'adresse IP pour le serveur smtp, mais c'est le meme résultat.
Voici le résultat de lookup si ça te dit quelque chose!!


Lookup a démarré...
; <<>> DiG 8.3 <<>> @(null) mail.newport-fr.com 
; Bad server: (null) -- using default server and timer opts
; (3 servers found)
;; res options: init recurs defnam dnsrch
;; got answer:
;; ->>HEADER<<- opcode: QUERY, status: NOERROR, id: 4
;; flags: qr aa rd ra; QUERY: 1, ANSWER: 1, AUTHORITY: 0, ADDITIONAL: 0
;; QUERY SECTION:
;;	mail.newport-fr.com, type = A, class = IN

;; ANSWER SECTION:
mail.newport-fr.com.	1H IN A		192.168.133.235

;; Total query time: 0 msec
;; FROM: Ordinateur-de-Administrateur.local. to SERVER: default -- 192.168.133.253
;; WHEN: Thu Jul 29 15:45:16 2004
;; MSG SIZE  sent: 37  rcvd: 53


----------



## bbarth (29 Juillet 2004)

Un grand mieux!!!
   
Maintenant j'arrive à envoyer des e-mails en "interne", par contre en externe j'ai l'erreur -17099 :
Relaying is prohibited

encore merci


----------



## Marc-André (29 Juillet 2004)

bbarth a dit:
			
		

> Un grand mieux!!!
> 
> Maintenant j'arrive à envoyer des e-mails en "interne", par contre en externe j'ai l'erreur -17099 :
> Relaying is prohibited
> ...



Rendu à ce point tu vas devoir contacter ton administrateur réseau... 
Voici un lien intéressant 

En gros ce qu'ils disent c'est que c'est relié au routeur Cisco... il faudrait désactivez la fonction Mail Guard sur le pare-feu Cisco il y a la procédure sur le lien que je t'ai envoyé.


Marc-André


----------



## bbarth (29 Juillet 2004)

J'ai transmis à l'administrateur.
Merci


----------



## yofx (30 Juillet 2004)

Meme problème avec un exchange 2003 :
"Échec de la vérification : "Échec de la connexion au serveur car le réseau est indisponible. Vérifiez que votre ordinateur est connecté au réseau et que votre serveur fonctionne correctement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide, contactez l'administrateur réseau." (-3260 )"
POurtant tous mes parametres sont bons.
Après vérification, le serveur par defaut web était sur le port 8080. Après correction de celui ci en 80, entourage veux bien marcher.  c'est bète mais apparement il lui faut l'accès web outlook pour pouvoir fonctionner correctement.


----------



## bbarth (30 Juillet 2004)

Apparemment, on a un exchange 2003 utilisé pour autre chose. Mon administrateur va voir s'il peut m'ouvrir un compte, du moins ce qu'il peut faire! (je crois qu'il n'est pas sur le même domaine).
Moi je part en vacances pour un mois et vous tiendrai au courant.
Merci à tous!!


----------



## Marc-André (30 Juillet 2004)

Bonne vacance! 

Les miennes sont dans 2 semaines!! Ce que j'ai hâte!!  Je le mérites tellement!!     


Marc-André


----------

